# Don't buy a fake Tissot! (PRC200)



## Jyeatbvg (Dec 25, 2010)

I know there's a huge thread on how to spot the differences between a fake and real one, but let me put in my two cents...

This excerpt is copied from the Tissot Facebook page:



> Thank you for being a valued Tissot consumer.
> 
> You can be sure you own a genuine TISSOT watch if:
> 
> ...


The first bullet means that Tissot only sells to authorized dealers. The second bullet means that there should be an International Guarantee with the name of the authorized dealer on it. If you are buying online or from a seller, MAKE SURE THAT THE WATCH COMES WITH THIS CARD. If it does, contact the retailer (whose name is on the card) BEFORE buying the watch to ensure that it is genuine.

The card should look like this:










and with the name of the retailer, the date of purchase, the product number, and an OFFICIAL RETAILER STAMP on the back.

It's OK to buy Tissot watches from a great, reputable company such as Amazon right? WRONG. Refer once again to the quoted excerpt, take notice of the last sentence regarding online sale. You will notice that Amazon offers many Tissot watches (just do a quick search), but if Tissot doesn't sell online, where the hell does Amazon get all of these watches from? They're probably fake, and doing a quick search, you will find that many Amazon buyers have gotten fake watches from Amazon. Please do not buy from Amazon or any online seller!!

So anyways, I know a lot of this stuff is basic and probably common knowledge on these forums, but I wanted to share the information I found after buying a fake PRC200 myself. I still see tons of people buying these watches online or used to save a quick buck, but trust me, I speak on experience when I say that there is nothing worse than buying a fake watch, even if it did save me $300!

Cheers!


----------



## kalachakra (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Don't by a fake Tissot! (PRC200)*



Jyeatbvg said:


> I know there's a huge thread on how to spot the differences between a fake and real one, but let me put in my two cents...
> 
> This excerpt is copied from the Tissot Facebook page:
> 
> ...


The Tissot you purchased may in fact be a gen, just not under Tissot's warranty. Search the forums under "grey market"; it may alleviate some of your concerns about where resellers get their watches. Cheers!


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Don't by a fake Tissot! (PRC200)*

From reading your previous posts, there is no indication that the Tissot you purchased from Craig's List is actually fake. Do you really think Amazon would knowingly sell fake watches?

By the way, the water droplet test to determine whether a crystal is sapphire has no value.


----------



## Jyeatbvg (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Don't by a fake Tissot! (PRC200)*

I bought the previous Tissot from a seller on craigslist, and I just bought a real one yesterday. Although it was a very good fake, there were subtle differences, including different colour dials and a blue push button on the fake one. That isn't enough?

OK well after I got suspicious, I emailed the seller back with another email account to see if the watch was for sale (posing as another interested buyer). He indicated that it was. Either this seller has two "genuine Tissot watches" and is selling for very cheap or they are fake. Another giveaway was that the first time I emailed him he told me he won it from a company Christmas party, the second time I emailed him (with the other email) he told me he got it as a gift.

and yes, I recently discovered that fake watches do come with Sapphire as well.


----------



## jlink38 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Don't by a fake Tissot! (PRC200)*

I don't think your argument that Amazon sells fake watches has much merit. Sure, the third party sellers may be guilty of occasionally selling fake Tissots, but Amazon themselves would never sell a counterfeit. Like posted earlier, gray market is the term you are looking for, not fake.



Jyeatbvg said:


> I bought the previous Tissot from a seller on craigslist, and I just bought a real one yesterday. Although it was a very good fake, there were subtle differences, including different colour dials and a blue push button on the fake one. That isn't enough?
> 
> OK well after I got suspicious, I emailed the seller back with another email account to see if the watch was for sale (posing as another interested buyer). He indicated that it was. Either this seller has two "genuine Tissot watches" and is selling for very cheap or they are fake. Another giveaway was that the first time I emailed him he told me he won it from a company Christmas party, the second time I emailed him (with the other email) he told me he got it as a gift.
> 
> and yes, I recently discovered that fake watches do come with Sapphire as well.


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

I was very excited because I was going to buy a prc200 off of amazon but this has certainly given me pause.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Don't by a fake Tissot! (PRC200)*



Jyeatbvg said:


> I bought the previous Tissot from a seller on craigslist, and I just bought a real one yesterday. Although it was a very good fake, there were subtle differences, including different colour dials and a blue push button on the fake one. That isn't enough?
> 
> OK well after I got suspicious, I emailed the seller back with another email account to see if the watch was for sale (posing as another interested buyer). He indicated that it was. Either this seller has two "genuine Tissot watches" and is selling for very cheap or they are fake. Another giveaway was that the first time I emailed him he told me he won it from a company Christmas party, the second time I emailed him (with the other email) he told me he got it as a gift.
> 
> and yes, I recently discovered that fake watches do come with Sapphire as well.


Buying something from Craig's List is a lot different than buying something from an established online store (probably with a credit card/paypal). You never did say how much you paid for the "fake Tissot" but chances are the amount you paid for it got you suspicious in the first place. All a bit sad now after you have bought it. Congratulations on the purchase of the real Tissot and enjoy it


----------



## jlink38 (May 11, 2010)

Riddle said:


> I was very excited because I was going to buy a prc200 off of amazon but this has certainly given me pause.


I honestly would not worry too much, just research the seller; if it is Amazon themselves, don't worry about it. I've bought plenty of watches off of Amazon (from Amazon) and none were counterfeit.


----------



## watchman920 (Dec 29, 2010)

I purchased my PRC200 Automatic Chronograph on Amazon.com. However -- I made sure it was only coming from Amazon.com Holdings Co (eg: directly from Amazon.com themselves). Did I get a fake watch? No, it is perfectly genuine, with that same card. 

Where most run into problems is when consumers buy from anyone but Amazon.com directly. Like an Amazon.com etailer like Jomashop.com for example. I've seen many get burnt from that place and it's giving Amazon.com a bad reputation for watch purchases.

If Amazon.com directly sold fake watches, and didn't say so on their site, they would be infringing on so many copyrights, it wouldn't be funny. And I don't think Amazon.com would want that. You see, where Amazon.com gets out of it with Jomashop.com for example, is because Amazon.com can say, "Well, they are not part of Amazon.com, they are just user, and they have no direct affiliation with Amazon.com Holdings Co."

The other thing too, is the fact that you really can't duplicate an Automatic Chronograph that well, at least not very cheaply -- or in the price range of a PRC200 Automatic Chrono. However, it comes down to the model. A fake PRC200 quartz watch is simple for a Chinese shop to manufacture compared to that of an automatic chronograph.


----------



## EB1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi all, 

I emailed Amazon about the watches they sell direct. They told me they get those watches directly from the manufacturer and not from an authorized dealer. It was enough to get me to buy a black dial Le Locle with the roman numerals and silver band, which I did last week direct from Amazon. I can't wait to get it. The way I see it, it should be geniuine. I'm not getting that great of a deal on it, but there isn't an AD around me and the one I went to didn't have this one in stock. Also, if there are issues with it, I feel good about getting a full refund from Amazon. 

I personally have absolutely no confidence in watches Amazon sells through other vendors. Amazon isn't putting its name on it so I can't be sure where it's coming from. 

If anyone has any pictures of their authentic black dial Le Locle that I can compare my watch to when I get it that would be really cool. I've already saved one from another thread. I'm nervous but, again, if there's an issue I'm sure I'll get my money back.

PS It's interesting, before I checked and the watch was still being sold directly from Amazon. Now I just checked and there is a lower price but it "ships from and is sold by luxurywatchstore." When I bought it the site said there were 2 left, when I checked this morning it was 1 (and still said sold by Amazon, LLC). Now it says one is left but as I mentioned it says luxurywatchstore. It's going to be interesting to see what I get. They may not be as careful with their disclosures as we think.


----------



## LffL (Dec 23, 2010)

watchman920 said:


> No, it is perfectly genuine, with that same card.


I purchased my watch through Amazon (from Amazon the retailer) and did not receive that card. Is there a nook in the box I have not discovered yet? Please share. Thanks


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

By experience, even fake watches may com with the box and all the paper work like the original, even the waranty card with the stamp of a real dealer that does not sell ( i learned after of course ) on the net...


----------



## Jyeatbvg (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Don't by a fake Tissot! (PRC200)*



jlink38 said:


> I don't think your argument that Amazon sells fake watches has much merit. Sure, the third party sellers may be guilty of occasionally selling fake Tissots, but Amazon themselves would never sell a counterfeit. Like posted earlier, gray market is the term you are looking for, not fake.


Ya sorry I never meant that Amazon themselves was selling fakes, but that it wasn't as safe as people think it is (from buying on Amazon).


----------



## Jyeatbvg (Dec 25, 2010)

reivilom69 said:


> By experience, even fake watches may com with the box and all the paper work like the original, even the waranty card with the stamp of a real dealer that does not sell ( i learned after of course ) on the net...


If I understand your post correctly, wouldn't this be easily avoided by checking to see if the dealer is an AD on the Tissot website before purchasing?


----------



## watchman920 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jyeatbvg said:


> If I understand your post correctly, wouldn't this be easily avoided by checking to see if the dealer is an AD on the Tissot website before purchasing?


It depends.... if the Tissot updates their site regularly, then you will know what dealer is fake or not.


----------



## jlink38 (May 11, 2010)

watchman920 said:


> It depends.... if the Tissot updates their site regularly, then you will know what dealer is fake or not.


This won't account for the gray market dealers, like Amazon, who are not ADs, but can still sell Tissot. No AD will ever post a price online, just as a heads up.


----------



## Jyeatbvg (Dec 25, 2010)

jlink38 said:


> This won't account for the gray market dealers, like Amazon, who are not ADs, but can still sell Tissot. No AD will ever post a price online, just as a heads up.


How exactly do these watches get on the grey market (e.g. Amazon)? If Tissot only sells watches to ADs, then do these ADs sell to the grey market?

From what I understand, every single Tissot watch should be reaching an AD at some point in time. That means every single Tissot watch should have a warranty card. (I'm probably not understanding the concept of 'grey market' correctly though).


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

Clearly either Amazon or Tissot is lying here. As others say, according to Tissot, all their watches are sold to ADs. This either means that:

* Amazon is lying when they claim that they get all their watches from the manufacturer.
OR
* Tissot is lying when they claim that they sell all their watches only to ADs.

Make your pick. I wouldn't be surprised if Amazon, who is such a reputable online seller, actually does get their watches directly from Tissot. Of course, Tissot wouldn't admit this, or their entire AD network (and associated premium prices) would collapse.


----------



## EB1 (Jan 10, 2011)

My Amazon saga ended today. I got the watch last week and just dropped it off at the UPS store tonight to return it. The watch itself looked great but I was concerned about the packaging and whether the watch was new (or what it had gone through) and I didn't want it to break on me. It had the protective plastic on the watch itself but the box was scratched a bit, had a stain inside, and one of the books was slightly damaged. But the biggest thing probably was the lack of a warranty card. Now, I'm not convinced that it was a fake because there was no card--how hard would it be to fake one of those cards if youve faked the watch and box--but it all was enough to make me now want that watch. 

Eventually I'll make it to an AD and haggle with them over the pricing. If I had paid $200 or $250 for the watch I got I'd be thrilled, but paying $390 for one with my concerns was too much. Now I'll just have to find out what a fair discount is from an AD.


----------



## dnsanjeewa (Jan 17, 2011)

From which seller u bought it in amazon? Jomashop or Savvy. I got my watch from Savvy via amazon. Had empty warranty card and manual was look old. But watch is indeed authentic. Checked via AD. For 299usd i dont care about box and warranty if the watch is authentic. You should buy from a AD if u need every thing nice.


----------



## rockykabir (Apr 19, 2006)

I took a risk a few days back and bought a PRC-200 (to replace one I had just lost! :-( ) from an online retailer. Got it in, and the first thing I spot was the "BI" on the metal clasp. Immediately, I issued a return request (in total, it cost me £12 P&P as they negated the postage cost sending it out to me).

Some online retailers are essentially web fronts for a traditional jewellery store - theWatchHut for example. Look for the theWatchHut's postal address in Tissot.ch authorised dealers, and you will find it there.

TBH, from now on, I will never take the risk. It's worthwhile spending the extra to buy from a reputable store that is authorised by the manufacturer

Regarding Amazon, have you tried searching for their postal address in Tissot.ch?.....may be a long shot though


----------



## dnsanjeewa (Jan 17, 2011)

BI on metal clasp is not a sign of a fake watch. This has been mentioned by several reviewers. We know tissot says that no online retailer is their AD. But we buy from online retailers because of the price. The main thing we miss is the 2 years warranty. But we take that risk and order online. In WUS no one said that Amazon and other US retailers are supplying fake watches. Anyone can say anything, But we need proof. At least a photo shoot of the differences. I bought one PRC chrono from savvywatch via amazon. Initially i also doubt but AD confirmed it is 100% authentic.


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

a few days ago i went to the same jewellery where i bought my first prc 200 because i wanted to see it again in black considering i would like to buy it, what a surprise when i saw the BI letters on the clasp of the watch they had in their TISSOT display case! they could not explain me the reason between that clasp and the one on my whrist, i know they are an authorised AD, they have a very good reputation and they also sell other brand name watches like Tag Heuer, Mont-Blanc, Tw Steel, Hamilton, Omega and more, i don't think they would loose treir name for a fake watch.

Is there someone who can tell us why is there a difference in some clasps?
5 months ago i bought a fake one on E-Bay( hoping it was real ) and it had the same thing but the rest had faults...and i did not keep it.
Now i'm thinking to buy it in an other AD.
Thanks!



dnsanjeewa said:


> BI on metal clasp is not a sign of a fake watch. This has been mentioned by several reviewers. We know tissot says that no online retailer is their AD. But we buy from online retailers because of the price. The main thing we miss is the 2 years warranty. But we take that risk and order online. In WUS no one said that Amazon and other US retailers are supplying fake watches. Anyone can say anything, But we need proof. At least a photo shoot of the differences. I bought one PRC chrono from savvywatch via amazon. Initially i also doubt but AD confirmed it is 100% authentic.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

reivilom69 said:


> Is there someone who can tell us why is there a difference in some clasps?


I'm not a Tissot expert, in fact I don't own a single Tissot watch at the moment, but I would imagine that Tissot subcontracts watch parts to various manufacturers. This is could be why clasps have various identifying markings if there is no other visible difference. Could simply be a means to keep QC and inventory of various subcontractors.


----------



## watchman920 (Dec 29, 2010)

dnsanjeewa said:


> BI on metal clasp is not a sign of a fake watch. This has been mentioned by several reviewers. We know tissot says that no online retailer is their AD. But we buy from online retailers because of the price. *The main thing we miss is the 2 years warranty*. But we take that risk and order online. In WUS no one said that Amazon and other US retailers are supplying fake watches. Anyone can say anything, But we need proof. At least a photo shoot of the differences. I bought one PRC chrono from savvywatch via amazon. Initially i also doubt but AD confirmed it is 100% authentic.


If you buy it direct from Amazon, it comes with a 2 year warranty. Which may possibly be better than Tissot's warranty... if not equal... and for some reason, I trust Amazon's warranty more than I do Tissot's warranty. Not sure if it's because Amazon is like Wal*Mart and doesn't give customer's hassles on returns and repairs, because they know they are still making money on everything they sell somehow. I've never had a problem with Amazon's policies -- as long as you buy direct from Amazon, that is.

Here's a link: Amazon.com: Two-Year Limited Watch Warranty

*Amazon.com Two-Year Limited Watch Warranty*

All watches from the Amazon.com Collection are genuine and authentic with serial numbers intact. We work hard to bring you high quality products at competitive prices. Amazon is an authorized dealer of many watch brands. As an authorized dealer, we can offer you a watch with the manufacturer's warranty. Amazon also buys watches from other authorized dealers, distributors, and other established lines of distribution within the watch industry. A benefit of buying through these alternative channels is that we are able to offer you a highly competitive price, though the manufacturer's warranty on these watches may not be valid. In the case that the manufacturer's warranty is not valid, Amazon.com offers an industry-leading two-year limited watch warranty to cover your watch.
The Amazon.com Two-Year Limited Watch Warranty will cover the watch in the event that it stops moving due to a defect in the watch's movement mechanisms. Before you try to service the watch, make sure that the battery hasn't died. View the terms and conditions of the Amazon.com Two-Year Limited Watch Warranty below.

*Download the Amazon.com Two-Year Limited Watch Warranty*

Amazon.com Watch Warranty [Download: PDF, 35k] | Get a PDF Viewer

*Amazon.com Two-Year Limited Watch Warranty Terms*

*Duration and Scope of the Limited Warranty*
This limited warranty lasts for two (2) years from the date of purchase and covers watches purchased from Amazon.com LLC in the continental United States of America, Alaska and Hawaii.
THE MANUFACTURER'S WARRANTY DOES NOT APPLY TO THIS PRODUCT BECAUSE WE ARE NOT AN AUTHORIZED RESELLER OF THIS WATCH. THIS WARRANTY IS THE ONLY EXPRESS WARRANTY COVERING THIS WATCH AND WE DISCLAIM ANY LIABILITY UNDER THE MANUFACTURER'S WARRANTY.
*What is covered?*
Amazon warrants that the internal movement mechanisms of the watch are free from defects.
*What is not covered?*
This warranty is limited and does not cover any damage to parts not used in the movement of the watch, including, without limitation, watch bracelets, straps, crystals, finish, batteries, crowns/stems, or cases. This limited warranty does not cover any damage (1) if there is evidence of excessive wear and tear, (2) if there is evidence of intentional or accidental misuse or abuse, including, without limitation, abuse related to servicing not carried out by authorized service centers, or (3) if used under conditions which exceed the watch manufacturer's water resistance guidelines.
*Exclusions and Conditions*
CONSEQUENTIAL AND INCIDENTAL DAMAGES ARE NOT RECOVERABLE UNDER THIS WARRANTY OR ANY IMPLIED WARRANTIES. SOME STATES DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OR LIMITATION OF INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, SO THIS LIMITATION OR EXCLUSION MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU.
In order to have coverage under this warranty, the serial number imprinted on the watch casing must be clearly legible and no part of the original watch back or original number has been removed, changed, altered, replaced, erased or defaced.
IF ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY LASTS LONGER THAN THIS TWO-YEAR EXPRESS WARRANTY, THE IMPLIED WARRANTY IS LIMITED TO THE TWO-YEAR PERIOD OF THIS WARRANTY. SOME STATES DO NOT ALLOW LIMITATIONS ON HOW LONG AN IMPLIED WARRANTY LASTS, SO THE ABOVE LIMITATION MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU.
*How State Law Applies*
THIS WARRANTY GIVES YOU SPECIFIC LEGAL RIGHTS, AND YOU MAY ALSO HAVE OTHER RIGHTS, WHICH VARY FROM STATE TO STATE.
*What Amazon.com Will Do*
At Amazon.com's choice and cost, Amazon.com will have your defective watch repaired or replace your watch, or refund the amount that you paid for the watch to you.
*How to Get Service*
To obtain instructions on how to obtain service under this warranty, contact customer service at 1 (866) 548-0880 or visit www.repairnow.com/amazonwatch. You are responsible for postage charges and any insurance for shipment to the service facility. The repaired watch will be returned to you at our cost if the return address that you provide is in the continental U.S., or Alaska or Hawaii, or at your cost if you provide a return address located outside the continental U.S., or Alaska or Hawaii. When you send the watch to the service facility, please include a brief description of the problem.


----------



## aesmith (Feb 9, 2011)

dnsanjeewa said:


> _*... We know tissot says that no online retailer is their*_ _*AD*_. But we buy from online retailers because of the price. The main thing we miss is the 2 years warranty. But we take that risk and order online. In WUS no one said that Amazon and other US retailers are supplying fake watches. Anyone can say anything, But we need proof. At least a photo shoot of the differences. I bought one PRC chrono from savvywatch via amazon. Initially i also doubt but AD confirmed it is 100% authentic.


Maybe its different around the world, but as far as I can see Tissot certainly does not say that. What they actually say is ...



> *Are TISSOT watches sold over the Internet?*
> 
> TISSOT merchandises its watches exclusively through our worldwide network of authorized wholesale and retail distributors.
> 
> ...


The second paragraph clearly acknowledges the existence of online authorised dealers. In fact if you look on Tissot's web site for Authorised Dealers for example in Reading, you find 6 dealers, 5 of whom sell on the Internet. Tissot even gives links to their web sites

It's a shame they don't embrace it more, and allow you to specifically search for authorised dealers selling online and they don't make it that easy to check an online trader without tracking down their real company name and postal address (info legally required to be on the web site, but often well hidden). For example searching for Amazon or Hot Watches don't turn up either under those names.

Tony S


----------



## Jay Gatsby (Nov 3, 2008)

I was looking at the same Tissot from Amazon. It's a very nice watch, but IMHO not worth more than what Amazon is charging (perhaps even less).


----------



## Jyeatbvg (Dec 25, 2010)

reivilom69 said:


> a few days ago i went to the same jewellery where i bought my first prc 200 because i wanted to see it again in black considering i would like to buy it, what a surprise when i saw the BI letters on the clasp of the watch they had in their TISSOT display case! they could not explain me the reason between that clasp and the one on my whrist, i know they are an authorised AD, they have a very good reputation and they also sell other brand name watches like Tag Heuer, Mont-Blanc, Tw Steel, Hamilton, Omega and more, i don't think they would loose treir name for a fake watch.
> 
> Is there someone who can tell us why is there a difference in some clasps?
> 5 months ago i bought a fake one on E-Bay( hoping it was real ) and it had the same thing but the rest had faults...and i did not keep it.
> ...


Sorry for the late response, but if it's an AD then feel free to pull the trigger. If you find out it is fake later on, the AD will gladly refund your money and/or get you a real one from Tissot themselves. Like others have posted, the 'BI' does not necessarily mean the watch is fake, but obviously take precautions when buying the watch. To be honest, it's just an annoyance that Tissot can't make all their goddamn watches the exact same.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jyeatbvg said:


> Sorry for the late response, but if it's an AD then feel free to pull the trigger. If you find out it is fake later on, the AD will gladly refund your money and/or get you a real one from Tissot themselves. Like others have posted, the 'BI' does not necessarily mean the watch is fake, but obviously take precautions when buying the watch. To be honest, it's just an annoyance that Tissot can't make all their goddamn watches the exact same.


FYI, I purchased my LeLocle Chrono from an AD a year ago. It has "BI" on the clasp.


----------



## Avayaman (Feb 19, 2011)

hi jyea. i agree, nothing worse than a fake watch. here's my 2 cents on the gray market-

the grey market is actually fueled by the AD themselves, as they cannot sell the watched below a certain price point to ensure parity between ADs. what they do is they essentially sell to grey market guys, below the allowed price, and by virtue of that, nullify the warranty. think about it - are all gray market watches fake? no. are all gray market watches old models/suplus? no. so where do these current model/original with serial number watches come from? ADs.

tissot (as with most manufacturers, and not just in the watch industry) is aware of this happening, and the truth is, although they are coming down hard on it (posting messages online about buying, etc), will not do what is necessary to stop this, which is a complate audit of products sold because at the end of the day, there is a market for resellers/gray market and they are quite happy that it pushes their product.

amazon probably do get their products from tissot, but via a different channel, or a tissot/swatch spinoff company. i doubt if Tissot (the manufacturer) is the actual entity which sells the watch. they do have to maintain the exclusive AD relationship they have. which sortof makes Amazon and Tissot's statement both true.


----------

